# Lionel 0 gauge layout the beginning



## BrianandSons (Aug 26, 2015)

Next step is to cut off the 6" sticking out on right side and add a 8'x40" table extension along the bathroom wall as shown in the next diagram.








I'm having some difficulty coming up with a track plan for this. I know I want to include a graduated trestle with a loop crossing under the center, the tunnel, the bridge. I had planned on having accessories on one side and scenery etc on the other. Note dimensions not to scale.. not even close.








These are some of the trains I received from my Grandfather In Law that got things started. It's the operating accessories that I enjoy most so he gave me his stockyard, barrel loader and milk can unloader along with the cars and a big box of track. Very generous!
















Lots of cars here requiring some tuneup work and repairs. This is the part I look forward to the most.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Is the tunnel in the bathroom through the shower or over the toilet?


----------

